# Congo 3rd time lucky, next weekend.



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Next w'end camping at Congo after putting off a trip in the morning tomorrow.

Hopefully the the seas n sandmonsters have calmed down by then and the fishing/diving scene is the go again, will bring the the same setup as last trip with big kitchen and food/drinks storage.

I reckon the big snapper should be out in force on the outer reef if the weather permits, and am getting a serious itch to get back out off shore.

All welcome & wouldnt mind seeing a few of you Sydney yobbos turn up, we'll be there friday arvo late until sunday arvo late.

If it's calm it's gunna fire :wink:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Allan,

Like you I have been waiting a clear weather run....was down there last weekend but had to settle with fishing the Moruya river....decided to give it a miss completely this weekend.

Next weekend may not be looking that good..although I have not checked how legitimate it is.....but the news tonight indicated that the '3rd' of these intense low pressure systems is set to form again by the middle of next week - further south than the current one.

By this I would think they are meaning well south of Sydney.....if this is the case there may be potential for even worse weather down around Batemans Bay and Moruya that we saw with the previous 2 systems.

Is a pain in the butt for those of us who want to chase fish in the open waters....

We just wanna get out and fish!.....

Bart70


----------

